
Predicting employee retention with deep learning - austin_kodra
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-build-a-deep-learning-model-to-predict-employee-retention-using-keras-and-tensorflow
======
moocowtruck
i'll save you lots of work... don't treat them like trash..

